# C12 - bubbly tummy & nausea?



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi guys,

just wondering if anyone has experienced this on CD12? thought it may be o pain , but not sure.

thanks guys.

EM


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey Em, Sorry I haven't experienced it but didnt want to read and run on you.
Hope you get to the bottom of it and this ends up being your month   
Love Karen


----------

